
Butter is not back: Limiting saturated fat still best for heart health - aschearer
http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/news/press-releases/butter-is-not-back-limiting-saturated-fat-still-best-for-heart-health/
======
jjgreen
A life without butter is a life unlived.

